# Coding Adaptive Light Control Modules



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have an 07 650 that I put different headlight assemblies on as the front was crashed when I bought the car. 
I am new to coding but believe that I have FINALLY figured out the majority of what I need to know and have successfully coded the speed and removed the legal disclaimer as well as updated to new Datens. 

I have an error on the light control modules and the adaptive does not work. I suspect that my problem is an incorrectly light control module(s). I have searched both here and BMWCODING and do not find a specific how to recode these modules. I have attached the errors that I currently get. 

Can someone help me?


----------



## Dallasboy1985 (Nov 22, 2013)

Did you fix the problem ??


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, not yet.
I am now convinced that my left control module is bad and I need to replace it. Not at all sure there is any coding to be done or required.
I plan to buy a replacement control module in the next few months and then replace it and hope it fixes the problem.
My current control module will not talk with the software so I suspect the module is bad.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

You have 2 issues.

You need newer daten files.

Your SMC modules are short circuited...in most cases those faults indicate they are blown. Your first move is to find out where your headlights are letting water in. Otherwise, you will blow out the replacement. 

New modules will need coding. Used modules, if they came from the same side of the donor car and the car is from the same region (left versus right hand drive), it's plug and play. But even in the latter case, I still code the SMC modules for peace of mind.


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

FDriller,
Can you give me any pointers on how to code the SMC modules? I can now make the headlights dance with INPA so I am sure that the modules are OK, I think I need to get them to communicate with the Headlight control box under the dash by the steering wheel.
Thanks,
Doug


----------

